
JinjaSQL – Templating Language to Generate SQL Statements - ksri
https://github.com/hashedin/jinjasql
======
ksri
While ORMs solve 80% of the needs, you still need the power and flexibility of
SQL for those 20% of the needs. Anytime you need reporting, complex joins or
aggregation - SQL is a natural choice.

But generating dynamic SQL by hand is error prone and has lot of repetition,
especially when your query grows big.

JinjaSQL gives you the flexibility of a template language (Jinja), without
having to manually track your bind parameters. It's not a replacement for an
ORM, but is meant for those 10-20% use cases that require the power of SQL.

